# Why do i still watch this show?



## clemsonfor (Dec 23, 2013)

Its about as fake and unrealistic as it gets!!! All the real shows like american loggers and swamp loggers were canned yet this one stays? I guess its the drama that idiots really thing goes on?

I admit i still watch the show yet am several episodes behind this season. I am a forester and a reality TV whore but i still have been saying for years that i am not going to watch it anymore due to it being so fake, yet i still return ;(


----------



## spencerpaving (Dec 31, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Its about as fake and unrealistic as it gets!!! All the real shows like american loggers and swamp loggers were canned yet this one stays? I guess its the drama that idiots really thing goes on?
> 
> I admit i still watch the show yet am several episodes behind this season. I am a forester and a reality TV whore but i still have been saying for years that i am not going to watch it anymore due to it being so fake, yet i still return ;(


I ask myself the same thing


----------



## ft. churchill (Dec 31, 2013)

I gave up once I seen Shelby Stanga's thong panties.


----------



## blumtn969 (Dec 31, 2013)

spencerpaving said:


> I ask myself the same thing


 Well, craig rygarrd is back on the stupid show he is a way better actor than some of the idiots that they drag out of thr bar.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2013)

Heh heh heh... I stopped watching AxeTrash after the first year. Those first crews all got visits and violation notices from OSHA, as well as a lot of local flap. It was such an obvious unreal set-up it was a joke. Also with the exception of some small time logging out my way here in the Cascades, the logging in this state is far better organized and way more professionally done. When I lived in southern Oregon I must have observed 30 or 40 cable yarding slick cuts around us all go off without a hitch. Of course that does not make for soap opera plots and mindless fluff and filler. What bothers me is all the previewing and repeated verbiage and footage. Like we cannot remember what happened before the commercials, and need a prompt of what will happen after the commercials to come?

My niece also has a bar in Forest Grove, and I have seen and met several of those people that have been on the show. Like meeting TV and movie actors when I lived in California, they are just people. Editing footage can make anyone out to be anything. Its not a realistic perspective at all. *shrug*


----------



## A10egress (Jan 5, 2014)

Bimbo blonde divers... the only good thing on tonights episode. yeah, Im done watching this show as well.


----------



## El Quachito (Jan 6, 2014)

But you will watch it again, wanna bet? lol


----------



## A10egress (Jan 6, 2014)

Its good ol humor anymore.


----------



## blumtn969 (Jan 9, 2014)

A10egress said:


> Its good ol humor anymore.


 Last sundays episode showed someone running a chainsaw for about five seconds, its been awhile. Mostly anymore a stihl 660 is just one of their stage props.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 9, 2014)

blumtn969 said:


> Last sundays episode showed someone running a chainsaw for about five seconds, its been awhile. Mostly anymore a stihl 660 is just one of their stage props.


the chick on the Alaska crew, the one that chews... looks like a ball of fire with some "fakies" on the chest..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 9, 2014)

I prefer more realistic shows, like Lizard Lick Towing or Moonshiners.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 9, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> I prefer more realistic shows, like Lizard Lick Towing or Moonshiners.


Moonshiners... thought that was a documentary


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 9, 2014)

More like a mockumentary.


----------



## Photog95 (Jan 12, 2014)

Its just entertainment. That is the reason you keep coming back and the reason why it is still on. Complain all you want, but as long as you keep coming back to watch it, they will keep bringing it back for you to watch. I watch it all the time. I find it entertaining, and dont try to watch it to learn how to be a professional logger. Once you come to terms with that you will stop complaining about it, and just enjoy the humor, and entertainment value.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 12, 2014)

Sigh... another hour of my life i cant get back. At least the chicks are decently built .


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 16, 2014)

Photog95 said:


> Its just entertainment. That is the reason you keep coming back and the reason why it is still on. Complain all you want, but as long as you keep coming back to watch it, they will keep bringing it back for you to watch. I watch it all the time. I find it entertaining, and dont try to watch it to learn how to be a professional logger. Once you come to terms with that you will stop complaining about it, and just enjoy the humor, and entertainment value.



I can find no humor in supposed adults standing around screaming at each other.

Harry K


----------



## John R (Jan 17, 2014)

blumtn969 said:


> Well, craig rygarrd is back on the stupid show he is a way better actor than some of the idiots that they drag out of thr bar.


 
Rygard's SUCK, especially the old man, I'd like to kick his AZZ.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Jan 19, 2014)

I used to like it just to see the saws and climbing, but now its like watchiing a soap opera and wrestling....... very fake and unwatchable at this point!


----------



## xcr440 (Jan 21, 2014)

I quit watching it. Cant stand it!! A waste of time. Like mountainmen and the alaska shows.


----------



## blumtn969 (Jan 24, 2014)

xcr440 said:


> I quit watching it. Cant stand it!! A waste of time. Like mountainmen and the alaska shows.


 I am willing to bet that craig rygaard and Kelly oakes are friends from way back.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 11, 2014)

Not satisfied with individual fights, they have now graduated to fights between crews. I was channel surfing the other day and came across Axmen - decided to try it again. First three minutes and already two crew bosses were jawing away. I left and will stay gone.

Harry K


----------



## mr.finn (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not sure why but I keep watching, hoping I will get a glimpse of someone running a saw or cutting trees down. There is very little if any of that anymore. Now it is just a staged soap opera that takes place in the forest. Anyone remember the first season when they had Dwane D doing some serious felling? That is the show I want back.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Feb 11, 2014)

I suppose Husky & Stihl gives them all free saws. The Oakes did spend several minutes with their Stihls….I wonder if they actually engineer the various mishaps or these occur naturally.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 11, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> I suppose Husky & Stihl gives them all free saws. The Oakes did spend several minutes with their Stihls….I wonder if they actually engineer the various mishaps or these occur naturally.



After all these years you still think some of them are not staged??? Wow, I bet you believe in Santa Clause

Harry K


----------



## stihlaficionado (Feb 12, 2014)

turnkey4099 said:


> After all these years you still think some of them are not staged??? Wow, I bet you believe in Santa Clause
> 
> Harry K



Sure do...


----------



## CTYank (Feb 12, 2014)

Never really watched it. Maybe 10 minutes total. Nothing at all to do with forestry or logging. Oriented toward third-graders. Fuggedaboudit.


----------



## Hlakegollum (Feb 18, 2014)

The two pickup trucks they trashed the other night looked to be 20-30 years old. Bet they picked them up at a junkyard for less than $500.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hlakegollum said:


> The two pickup trucks they trashed the other night looked to be 20-30 years old. Bet they picked them up at a junkyard for less than $500.


There were no plates on the Rygard truck that Oaks flipped over.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hlakegollum said:


> The two pickup trucks they trashed the other night looked to be 20-30 years old. Bet they picked them up at a junkyard for less than $500.



But it's a "reality" show. Surely they wouldn't fake anything!!!

Harry K


----------



## 066blaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Have seen the Apalachin outlaw show. About ginseng. They were showing a guy supposedly shooting at people that were trespassing, I can't believe they would put that on TV even if it was fake.. by far the stupidest show yet.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 21, 2014)

mikey517 said:


> There were no plates on the Rygard truck that Oaks flipped over.


 You're not supposed to notice stuff like that!!!


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 21, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> You're not supposed to notice stuff like that!!!


Oooops, sorry.....my bad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

